# One piece of wood where to position it



## hinch (23 Jun 2012)

For my little blog I've set myself a challenge of getting an entire tank setup and planted for less than £100 all in.  To do it I've had to beg borrow scrounge and buy second hand everything.
Now I'm almost out of budget for the challenge upto £70 so far and still have plants to buy/steal but there was a single piece of hardscape came with my 2nd hand tank which I'm trying to make use of save me having to buy more and risk breaking my budget.

Here are a few pictures of the wood in the tank in a couple of different positions do any of them kinda work for you guys or have you got any other suggestions on how to position the wood.  One thing to remember is I'll be hiding most of the big chunk of it below substrate so only the branches are sticking out.










<











What do you think


----------



## pariahrob (23 Jun 2012)

That's a fun little challenge!

My choice for wood positioning would be the second photo but a little to the right. That would make for a nice island style scape, with some nice height.

Good luck with it. If I take any plants out of my tank I'll you know and if you want them they're yours.

Rob


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (23 Jun 2012)

2nd one.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (23 Jun 2012)

first one maybe angled up and clockwise slightly, i find the thicker arm a little dominating in the second one, but that just me


----------



## hinch (23 Jun 2012)

hrmp i never thought about doing it as an island only thing in my head was i'm stuck with an internal filter which isn't bad (its an eheim aquaball) but I was thinking of using the wood to hide it by building up around the wood and putting some big leafed stems behind it and crypts around the front with some javafern attached to it to fill it in.

Lemmie just go adjust the wood to being central based off no2 and I'll upload a new one see what its like (my initial preference was for the last one which is is basically first one rotated clockwise  )


----------



## hinch (23 Jun 2012)

more wood positioning by hinchles, on Flickr


more wood positioning by hinchles, on Flickr


----------



## awtong (23 Jun 2012)

pic 2 was my favorite initial image and now I like the last one where it is a touch off centre.

Andy


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (23 Jun 2012)

Number one does it for me!


----------



## tim (23 Jun 2012)

i like number one in the second batch of pics bank the substrate cover the thick branch with moss nice big microsorum in the center of the wood lots of crypts around your island where are you setting this tank up mate ?


----------



## hinch (23 Jun 2012)

just sticking it at the bottom of the stairs

plant wise so far I've collected/aquired

java fern x lots and lots
crypt wendtii brown x4
crypt wendtii green x3
Echinodorus harbich (I think not 100% its some kind of echinodorus just not fully sure on type 1 plant 1 small plantlet)
Cyperus Helferi ( 3 lots not much so need to be careful where i use it)
Eleocharis Acicularis / Dwarf Hairgrass (quite alot but its not really growing in its current home so not sure if it'll be useful or not)
Hygrophila x about 30 stems (either Hygrophila angustifolia or Hygrophila salicifolia not sure)
Ludwigia or Rotala x LOADS its a weed in one of my other tanks (again not 100% sure what it is looks a little like Ludwigia repens or perhaps a red Rotala rotundifolia never been able to ID it)
A type of vallis I've never seen anywhere else either grows short and bush like with really thick leafs


----------



## tim (23 Jun 2012)

cool budget tanks have gotta be the way to go the way the economy is going ive got some crypt balansae you can have if you want it mate look good flowing centrally over the wood get a journal up for the tank


----------



## hinch (23 Jun 2012)

posted a plant list of what I've got at the moment in my previous post (I edited it while you replied  ) I want to get it posted up first as part of my tanks on a budget mini series then I'll make a journal post here.  Pretty sure it won't look too good on the budget its going on but my plan is to expand it a little in future with some co2 and extra lighting once i've done the whole on a budget thing and decide to turn it into a tank for myself not just an article.


----------



## tim (23 Jun 2012)

where are you posting your blog mate


----------



## hinch (23 Jun 2012)

part one is here http://www.keepingtropicalfish.co.uk/?p=267
part 2 will hopefully be tomorrow which will cover setting up a standard tank ie: non planted for a few neons etc 
part 3 will be planting the tank up on a budget.

its only a little personal site thing I just thought i'd like to write everything down as I went basically


----------



## Antipofish (23 Jun 2012)

Pic 2 for me and off centre definitely.


----------



## Westyggx (23 Jun 2012)

Pic 2 and 5 for me!


----------



## adamhawk (23 Jun 2012)

Certainly would go for the first one. Pic 1


----------



## sdlra (23 Jun 2012)

second picture for me slightly central though


----------

